# Rhodes Bounty ll



## white rabbit (Aug 15, 2012)

I have a 1958 Rhodes Bounty ll, hull# 8. Would be interested talking with other owners. Currently in Penang Malaysia


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

I had to google it but a beautiful looking yacht. Are you in Penang or do you have to get it home?


----------



## white rabbit (Aug 15, 2012)

*currently at pangkor*

Hope to be back in Penang soon


----------



## white rabbit (Aug 15, 2012)

Are you in penang


----------

